# how long walk 4 12 week old husky pup



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

there is a bloke who is over the dog park 4 at least an hour upto 2 hours with his puppy i have told him its probably to much but he says its every 15 mins to every month old how long do u think it should be out


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi we have a puppy siberian husky hes 15 weeks old we walk him for an hour a day and thats plenty for him as hes always nackered afterwards. 

We saw a couple today out shopping they had 4 huskys we asked them how long they walk theres each day they said 2 hours per day and there huskys were all around 8 years old. 


Do you have a husky?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I stick religiously to the '5 minute per month of age' rule, and I do so until they're a year old at least- will be longer for my current pup because he is a Bernese, and they are so slow to mature. 

I always let pups run around and do as much activity as they want at home, and I make sure they always get plenty of exercise in the garden, but as far as walking goes, I stick firmly to the 5 minute rule. At home or in the garden, pups can drop down for a snooze or stop whenever they want, they can't out on walks, and it can become forced exercise, which is no good for their joints, especially in the big heavy breeds.

Pups would go on forever if you let them, they need us to make the sensible, boring decisions for them


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Chianya-perhaps,if you see this man again ,you can put him right that its FIVE minutes for every month,not FIFTEEN.
Maureen


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Actual walking and exercise 5 min per month.. But that doesn't stop me sitting on the park and letting them have a good sniff around and wander.. I dont take that time into my equation..


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Actual walking and exercise 5 min per month.. But that doesn't stop me sitting on the park and letting them have a good sniff around and wander.. I dont take that time into my equation..


I also don't count anything that can be done at Kilo's own pace within reason e.g., wandering about sniffing, having a little explore as he can stop when tired. Anything involving walking at my pace I limit as per the 'rule'.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Dogless said:


> I also don't count anything that can be done at Kilo's own pace within reason e.g., wandering about sniffing, having a little explore as he can stop when tired. Anything involving walking at my pace I limit as per the 'rule'.


Good rules to go by.. I took mine out on my bike the other day.. :lol: thought I might run bobby down.. I was out for all of 5-10 mins.. and had three shattered dogs..  All slept like babies.. I just peddled round the park behind my house.. its only tiny.. Did the job..


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

chianya said:


> there is a bloke who is over the dog park 4 at least an hour upto 2 hours with his puppy i have told him its probably to much but he says its every 15 mins to every month old how long do u think it should be out


Hi, I misread your post as four and a half week old husky pup  , I think some of the more knowledgeable members will be able to tell you how much exercise is advised. wayne.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

5 mins per month up to twice a day. So your pup could have 2 15 min walks a day. Up until a year when their bones are fully grown. Hipdysplasia is common in siberian husky's so you do need to be careful.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have always stuck to the 5 min per month of age rule with the Mals but I know of some very experienced breeders and workers who don't and have their dogs in harness working at six month to no ill effect. Sometimes I think if you dog is going to have HD it will despite what you do. Flynn has and he had the 5 min per month rule right up until he was 18 months, but by then I knew he had HD anyway!


----------

